# The oil spill



## southnorth (May 26, 2010)

The US is so amateurish (and childish) in handling the oil spill that it has started to really amaze me. No offence intended, but are they cavemen over there? Apparently, they haven't even been able to organise some decent clean up. Really impressive. What do you think the rest of the world thinks about their inability to fix this? And, how many days have passed - 37 or something? That's just incredible bad! Poor sea life...


----------



## choc0thrax (May 26, 2010)

Isn't Kevin Costner going to fix everything? Previous attempts using Chuck Norris to beat the oil into submission were unsuccessful so they've brought in the big guns.


----------



## sevaels (May 26, 2010)

Kevin was working nicely but he got wind that 'The Postman 2' _might_ enter production so he ran off to do that.

Currently seeking out Billy Zane...


----------



## choc0thrax (May 26, 2010)

They might be able to use Zane's wig from Titanic to soak up some oil I guess.


----------



## José Herring (May 26, 2010)

Since when is British Petroleum a US company? Blame the damn Brits.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 26, 2010)

I blame the illegal immigrants in Arizona. It would be trivial stopping something a mile underwater from gushing a million gallons a day if it weren't for them.


----------



## sadatayy (May 26, 2010)

don't worry epic beard man will swim 40 miles from the shore by himself then soak up the entire spill with his epic beard. he'll then position himself over an oil tanker and wring the beard dry, producing billions of dollars worth of oil profits for British Polluters.


----------



## jonathanparham (May 26, 2010)

well those of us who actually LIVE in Louisiana are concerned. I have my nose to the grind on a gig, and I'm checking the news every day to see whats going on. but my heart goes out to families who earn their living fishing


----------



## chimuelo (May 27, 2010)

FWIW there are 2000+ Union Tradesmen that have been there for 3 weeks going through their HASMAT training and will be on site anyday now.
600+ members from Local 1977, and 872 from Las Vegas departed 5 days after the well flared up.
Hasmat jobs oil spill...........Just " Google " that in case you get tired of the Oil Cloud camera shot with the " DAY 38 " slogan above it.
Don't expect the media Parrots to bring you good news, they'd be out of business w/o their usual racial divisiveness, mayhem and stories of death, rape and plunder.

Right now BP officials are probably making campaign contributions to lobby for a cap on the lawsuits.......... /\~O 
They have great foresight......................just not with Oil platforms.


----------



## Narval (May 27, 2010)

That gives the measure of man's cosmic stupidity: able to walk on the moon (for doing what exactly?) but unable to fix a hole of their own making.

The dolphins were right: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bG6b3V2MNxQ


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 27, 2010)

Come on. It wouldn't still be gushing if it were easy to stop.

The lesson is that we need to develop better sources of energy.


----------



## sadatayy (May 27, 2010)

Nick Batzdorf @ Thu May 27 said:


> Come on. It wouldn't still be gushing if it were easy to stop.
> 
> The lesson is that we need to develop better sources of energy.



perhaps not easy to stop after the fact, but easy to prevent before the fact. if you read up on it you'd know that there were grave concerns and disagreements by scientists leading up to the well explosion similar to chernobyl but they were dismissed probably in favor of moving faster for profits $$$$$$. 

point is scientists knew this thing was going to blow but they took the chance and this is what happened


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 27, 2010)

Maybe, but I'd like to feel better about the safety of deep sea drilling in general. It's always easy to say that about any accident in hindsight.

My last sentence is the important point: we need to develop better sources of energy, and not only for this reason.


----------



## Joseph Burrell (May 27, 2010)

Nick...

As someone who works in the oil industry I have to say that I agree. The problem most people don't realize is the hundreds of thousands of jobs that revolve around the petroleum industry. From truck drivers to gas station attendants. The issue has revolved around (IMO) utilizing the existing structure in a way that allows the majority of these offshoots of the industry to continue to plod along while moving the whole thing to the next level slowly and keeping these fine folks employed while the transition occurs. To date, nothing has really presented itself, except the hybrid model that unfortunately is so expensive up front and doesn't really pay for itself until 10+ years down the road, that most people can't be sold on it, no matter how beneficial it looks on paper. And the auto industry in America and the power hungry driver hasn't gotten its head around the need to sacrifice horsepower for economy. From where I sit in my lowly position, most of the Big Oil companies have their hands in all sorts of alternative fuel sources so that they are poised for the coming thing. Unfortunately, no matter what it is, the transition will be slow...

And as for BP and this PR disaster... I feel for the people affected. I wouldn't be surprised if BP never fully recovers from this blight. And if new reports are true and the expedited the production of the well over the safety of the personnel and environment, well, they had it coming.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 27, 2010)

I'm sure it's millions of jobs that revolve around the oil industry, Joseph, in fact hundreds of millions. The world's economy is based on it.

Plus we have billions upon billions of dollars invested in oil infrastructure, to say nothing of the wars we fight over it.

Yes it's going to be slow. But journey of a thousand miles start with first step.

(We've taken the first step, be we need to take the next ones sooner than later.)


----------



## Joseph Burrell (May 27, 2010)

I wasn't counting everything. Just those directly impacted in the US by the huge infrastructure that exists in producing, transporting, storing petroleum directly for consumer consumption for automobile. When you consider its further impact on petro-chemical, plastics, etc., yes, it numbers in the millions employed and billions of dollars affected. But those are largely not impacted by a change in the use of fuel as a means of transport, if you assume that crude oil is continued to be refined and used in them. Yes, like it or not, our global economy is hugely dependent on petroleum. The world would hemorrhage if overnight the well dried up. So, yes, steps need to be taken. And we should be well on our way, which we aren't.

Unfortunately, the small steps we've taken haven't gotten us very far at all. And I agree (as crazy as it sounds since my livelihood is in jeopardy) that something needs to happen. I just don't know what at this point, it could possibly be.


----------



## snowleopard (May 30, 2010)

The latest is that they are at a standstill as to how to fix it, with everything else they have tried now failed. Word is it will be August until they think they can plug it. August. 

That's the middle of hurricane season. 

Picture Katrina, plus a billion gallons of oil. 

I've said this before many times (elsewhere) the United States needs to have a fast track plan to dramatically cut oil usage. First in cars, then elsewhere, and move to electricity. Nuclear, wind, solar, fuel cell, whatever it takes. The people working in oil will have to learn how to build electric cars, batteries, lay power lines, repair wind turbines. No, it won't happen overnight, but if we start now, kids that are going to school now can learn electrical engineering, and nuclear physics and such, and the oil workers can retrain or slowly retire out. 

The other - much larger and more significant over time - benefit is that it gets us out of the Middle East and all of their turmoil. It won't be easy, nor cheap, but in the long run it's the most pragmatic solution and beneficial for future generations.


----------



## chimuelo (May 31, 2010)

The benefits of this wells' success far outweighed the consequences of its failure. When it comes to money/profits those who wish to rule over us in the quest for control of resources are desperately trying to use their powers to offset the Chinese global investments. 
Carbon trading is going to be the only way to continue staying ahead of the Chinese in the future. This is why such taxation will inevitably pass. 
These Globalists are so powerful they will profit through this Oil Spill regardless.
Higher prices on energy for the summer have already started in my state.
Look at it this way.
Al Gore owns big Oil thanks to Daddy, and more recently his 500 Million worth of investments for " green " technology. Nice hedge bet Al... 8) 
The Rothschilds are heavily vested and to help out they finance Coal burning plants in countries like South Africa where the laws are relaxed, perfect for building such poisonous sources of fossil fuel buring for future Carbon Taxation.....
Through our higher energy rates and taxation, the worlds elite and wealthy will gain control of the resources necessary to keep global control of the finances as well.
At the end of the day, BP could fall in the toilet and come out smelling like a rose.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=w ... E8bpcYTtvA

Read the value and financial model that those who wish to rule us used to value Human Life. Saving hundreds of millions by avoiding safety far outweighed the 10 Million dollars they estimated for each life.
But they really do want to save the Planet and care about us so much.
Say hello to the elitists that created Carbon Trading.


----------



## George Caplan (Jun 1, 2010)

bp share price 15% down on the day and falling. not good for a lot of pension funds in the uk and elsewhere. a particular broker comment i recall some 2 / 3 weeks ago was even though there is the gulf problem, they are recommending a buy to their clients.

:lol: :lol: :lol:

this is after it had already dropped 15 to 20% previous to that comment. i wouldnt be a client for very long after that call.


----------

